# Mouse Weight Watchers Tips Wanted



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

One of the girls Mary decided she was pregnant eventhough she had not been near a male, she started building huge nests (dont know how many she thought she was having) and stuffed as much food as possible. She has stopped nest building but still looks pregnant. They have a exersize wheel but ive never seen her use it and she is normaly the first to the bowl. I tryed giving less food but that led to her eating most of the food and leaving eveyone else hungery, im currently taking her out for a bit when i feed to give everyone esle a good chance to eat. Any tips on how to slim her back down?

Here are some photos of her allthough she looks slimmer in them (wish the camera would od that for me  )
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... zzz008.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... zzz010.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... zzz009.jpg

and one of her riding around on my sholder lol
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... zzz007.jpg


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

erm dont quote me on it but i believe there is a fat gene in that colour of mouse i think i read it somewhere on the forum. Since you have already done what i would do i really cant think of any other way other then putting her in a cage of her own till she drops some weight which is sad coz she wont like it  sorry i cant be of any help.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Light colored are prone to obesity, and I'm not sure that putting her on a diet will help. She's really not all that big, especially considering that some of her visible bulk is part long hair. But then, my perceptions are altered by the presence of extremely fat fawn meeces that look pairs of rolled up socks. No neck, no arms, no feet just a smooth ovoid from head to tail.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys i didnt realise the colour was linked to fattness, i knew about brindels. 
I think ill start weighing her and just keep an eye on her. Your meeces sound cute moustress id love to see a photo (dont know what it is about fat animals i like lol)


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, what a sweet little mouse you have! She really isn't fat at all, in my opinion. Now let me show you fat!









This is Poppy, aka 'The Fatness'  Nothing I have tried can make her lose any weight. As long as she is eating healthy and exercising on the wheel, I'm happy!


----------



## Samy_Xo (Aug 29, 2010)

hahahahah she is perfect weight! so cute


----------

